# First Logo - opinions please, with picture



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

First attempt at a logo. It's a stamp. My thought is to put a date and initials next to it. I would like your options on the look of it.










Oops, kind of forgot the picture


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it one of those white letters on white background logos? I don't see anything.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

No pictures came thru Monte.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ooops! He'll get it fixed.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

Very understated Monte.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It's been a rough day. The logo is my family's brand.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Easy to read Monte, simple. I like it too.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks good to me. Congrats!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

PittSticks, Looks good, love the name.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I saved the image to my computer and turned it 90 degrees to the right so I could read the writing. When I did that, the two opposing P's in the middle confuse me. They are sideways to the wording on the outside of the circle so at first it didn't even realize it was a P. Then I thought, well his initials are MP and there aren't any words on the outside that say PP, so what's going on there?

So I guess I'm saying I like the outside, but the inside - those two opposing Ps, just seem a bit off. Maybe a single stylized P that reads at the correct angle, or if you want to do the one upright, one upside down thing maybe draw them connected somehow? Or M.P.

In any case, whatever letters are inside, I'd try to change the font to something a bit fancier.

Edit: If the Ps in the middle are meant to be read upright like in your photo, then the URL on the right should be facing the inside, like the PittSticks is, if that makes sense.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

looks fine to me


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, that's the way I looked at it on my computer, and the middle doesn't look right to me if it's supposed to be oriented that way.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

I like it.

BJ


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Not sure about the double "P". 
How about a single "P" on a random crosshatching of sticks?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Using your family's old ranch brand works great for me! It needs to be oriented just like it went on the cows! As far as the Pittsticks and web thingy go, I like them above and below the brand better than on the sides. (like waho's pic).


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

If the two Ps were right side up it would read Pd,wouldn't it?
I would try to see if it looks alright without the Ps. inside the circle on top would say pittstcks and on the bottom www.pittsticks.com.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

an idea, instyead of the dots going in the circle, maybe short logs that cross over on the ends…ya know have it look like the roots on one end, and maybe a forked end on the other, just an idea, its looking good …


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I like it too!


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice! grizzman has a great idea.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Monte,
I'm with using the brand as it is your logo already. What is your signature like/ Maybe adding it in some way would be more you then the family? Just a thought. When you are happy with the logo since you're western and rugged in your furniture a branding iron logo would top it off?


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't think it is easy to understand. It looks like P d to me. Very texty… no phone#. Maybe you don't want that.

Here's one I worked up. Just a rough one, but I thought a play on the sticks might work.


----------



## january (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Monte, I actually design logos for a living! Simple is good. You have simple. My only two suggestions:

When I work with clients, I usually steer them away from using letters as logos. Letters aren't very memorable and they're overused. (I'm also not sure about the double P. I thought it was "Pd" at first but couldn't figure out what the "d" stood for.) Your best bet is either just your name in a unique but readable font (think Coca-Cola), or an abstract symbol (think Nike swoosh, AT&T globe, Apple's apple, etc) next to your name written in a nice font. Here are the logos of the Fortune 100 companies for some ideas:










It's also best to keep website addresses and anything besides your name and your symbol out of the logo proper. First, because it's distracting, and second, because those things change. (Though I understand you'd want that info on your stamp.)

Good luck with your business! I love the name Pittsticks.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks good buddy


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the logo. However it caused me to pause and look carefully, because my family name is Pitstick which was the changed by my German ancestors from Puetzstueck (missing several umlauts) to make it easier for Americans to spell.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

If I were you I would listen to the professional.

"Go with the *Target* Logo", that's popular right now…...................


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it's perfect Monte. Using the family brand is a nice touch.


----------



## acowboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Put a period after both P's (P.) will eliminate the look of a Pd..anyways a thought.
Like the logo, may 3D one for you.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just my pair o' centavos…....

Put the P's Perpendicularly, one suPerimPosed Partially over the other kind of like Rolls Royce insignia.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, I'm lost… PittSticks would be a P and an S ???


----------



## acowboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Stamp and logo's can vary, just some ideas


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Monte, I can see where you want to use the brand as it is your family history and there is a story there. I would however consider perhaps a different font for the other text. The " i " looks a lot like an " l" to my tired eyes because of the line thickness of the lettering and the negative space between.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Monte if I remember correctly that would read "Lazy PP" which would have generated a lot of rednecked
type comments, another reading could be Lazy P-Crazy P. Other than that, January had some good
thoughts.


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry to get off topic, but I tried to message this to Thomas… messages can't have images, so I'm attaching it here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Monte, My guess is this as much a maker's mark as a logo, eh? If so, you probably want to keep your website on it. It is more memorable than a name.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL! Sorry Monte! Didn't mean to hijack this thread but I asked Jerry what he thought in a PM.

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, for my two cents … "Pittsticks" across the top and WWW across the bottom like waho6o9's picture, but put the family brand vertical.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I think that it is a nice memorable design, Monte.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm thinking that by now… You're sorry you asked


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

2x joe in ten a see
Monte, I think the family brand is grand !


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

A logo similar to what you have isn't very personal. I'm sure you plan to add a signature or something hand-written. I really can't tell what size the logo is. But I do agree with some others that the font is too bold. Something thin would be better. Is there any significance in the "dp". Every time I look at it, I see "69" . . . . Not good for business. Good luck.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Monte: Hire someone to design it for you.
They have experience
They can chose the right colors and font
and they can make it so it is esthetically pleasant to the viewer
Best of all it does not cost that much.


----------



## january (Jan 13, 2014)

Monte, I recommend these guys to a lot of my clients looking for quick affordable logo design.

http://stocklogos.com/

There's some junk in there, to be sure, but there's a lot of nice stuff done by real professionals that just might fit you perfectly. A lot of times with logo design, it's one those "I'll know it when I see it" things.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I like using the family brand but I suspect non-cowboys are going to read it as Pd and be confused or assume they are your initials.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

I think you are right to spend time thinking about the logo. Branding is a really important part of any business, and woodworking is no different. When I was starting my own business, I spent a great deal of time trying to make my own logo. After many hours wasted, I still wasn't happy with the result, because it just didn't look professional.

I think that integrating your families actual cattle brand is a fantastic idea. It's very novel, and memorable, and connects you intimately to your work. People buy from people, and they buy the story of a piece as much as the piece itself.

I strongly suggest you go to Elance.com or Odesk.com and check out the freelance graphic designers available. There are hundreds of talented people who put as much time, thought, and talent into logo design as we do our woodworking. There are many, many firms that specialize in logo design only. It doesn't cost that much to have a logo custom designed, by a very talented designer.

I paid about $150 to have one done, and it was the single best $150 I ever spent. I explained roughly what I wanted to the designer, and she came back with 10 possibilities. Of the 10, one was really caught my eye. She did 10 more variations on that design and one was simply perfect; it was clean, simple, elegant, and professional. Pay very careful attention to the logo design process as the designer walks you through, think of it as free training by a seasoned professional on how to manage a design process with a client (only this time you're the client!).

Keep in mind also that this logo will go on your website, (which you need), your business card (which you need), and your marketing materials (postcards for example). You need a logo that stands out, conveys professionalism, elegance, and attention to detail, and is effective in a variety of mediums (not just wood, and not just a stamp). What you have above will certainly work in the short term, but I highly recommend bringing in a pro if you intent to make this a business. You'll be really glad you did. It will instantly differentiate you as a professional, rather than a basement tinkerer, which is critical to instilling immediate confidence in potential clients.

If you go to Elance and are overwhelmed by the sheer number of graphic designers available, feel free to PM me and I'm happy to connect you to the graphic designer I used, she's extremely talented.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents. Best of luck!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://cooltext.com/

http://www.festisite.com/logo/


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it looks great. Bought my wife an address stamp for Christmas, it looked good and was less $$ than I thought it would be. Hadn't thought about using one for marking your work, but seems like a great idea to me, much less expensive than a branding iron I was thinking of getting!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I like it, it's a nice logo Monte.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I like it, buddy. The letters create a kind-of yin and yang. It's cool, simple, elegant.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

How about PS?. I also don't connect the PP to PittSticks. Sure like to looks of the stuff on your site though.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

If I was going to post my logo idea on here for opinion I would want honest opinion. Looks like you got that. Honestly… I wondered about the second P. It did not take me long to see it though. I love the idea of it being your family logo. I kinda like the suggestion about changing the orientation so that PittSticks and your web address are the other way… but at the same time… I never thought about that until I read someone else's comment. Because of the meaning behind it… I don't think I'd want to change the logo itself. JMHO


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

First off the logo initials look they might be better for PaulDoug, 2 notes above.

Concerning all of the info about it is your family crest. If you are doing the logo for just family members and friends who understand the back story, that is great. If you are trying to market to the public, no one will get that it is your family logo. They will look at it and see Pd like the rest of it. You shouldn't have to explain the history of your logo to people. You want to use that time explaining the benefits and superiority of your product. They should get it right off the bat. What about just using a P inside the circle with PittSticks.com across the top of the circle and your City, State across the bottom of the circle. Clean, easy to read and communicates information quickly.


----------

